# Need a good samaritan going from Cape Cod to Kansas City area...



## wesingalot (Sep 19, 2013)

Hello,
I've made a really stupid purchase and now I can't get it shipped without paying about 10x more than what I paid for the item.  It's a lightweight recliner (44 lbs) that I've taken apart into the smallest possible chunks and it now in a box measuring 37x24x29.  If there is anyone out there who would be willing to carry it from Cape Cod to Kansas City, MO I would be eternally grateful...just name your price.

Thanks in advance,
Jill Anderson
816-898-0374


----------

